# Go look for it



## Vasiliy

How can I say this in Korean?


----------



## jiryoo77

Are you looking for the pronunciation? Or the actual typed out version?


----------



## jiryoo77

Because in my opinion, it would be "가서 찾아와" 
pronunciation: ga se* chajawa

*se as in the 'se' in aba*se*


----------



## jiryoo77

no wait, srry 
if it was "Go look for it" then, it would be "가서 찾아"
pronunciation: ga se* chaja

*se as in the 'se' in aba*se*


----------



## Vasiliy

Gamsahamnida =)


----------

